# Cruising the San Juans-Puget Sound



## Rustyf (Nov 7, 2007)

Sometime this summer I am going to take a six day sailing course in the San Juans that will lead to a bareboat charter license. What I really need however is a way to convince my wife that the joys of sailing in the San Juans and Puget Sound is worth the cost and expenses of buying a nice cruiser. Anyone have any thoughts on a good time to take her on a cruise and the itinerary in the mentioned areas. I do not plan to use my license to charter a sailboat for this purpose. She will either attend the six day course or I will later take her on a cruise run by a cruise company. Any related suggestions would also be appreciated.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Weather starts getting real nice in July and August. Late August you're apt to run into some fog. Several charter companies in Anacortes have suggested intineraries. It really depends whether you're the type that runs from marina to marina or anchors out at the state parks. If the mrs. is warm and dry, she'll be a lot happier.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You can get some nice days from may until late sept actually. But a bit colder in the later.earlier months. 

Where you go, or want to go, depends upon you. My spouse likes going to tent malls, if you will, ie sat/sunday local farmers markets etc. Different places have those near the marina. The couple that owned my boat originally, liked to take family while cruising, and see whom had the best Ice cream shops near the marina. Kingston won that spot. Roche had a nice local tent mall near the marina last summer. Kingston on saturdays has local farmers market too. 

A lot does depend upon how you and spouse like to travel etc. Some locals like stripped boats if you will, ala a J105, then when they stop, hit a local B&B to spend the night, or someplace like Rosario resort or equal, instead being on the boat. many ways to to do things.

Marty


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*We always take*

our 10 day vacation to the Gulfs in mid to late august...it is always warm and sunny...HOWEVER..the wind dies down this time of year ( our Doldrums ) so bring your big sails....


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Sucia*

Take full advantage of the numerous state parks in the San Juans that are islands with well-anchored mooring buoys. My favorite is Sucia. Don't miss it!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I love it out here. Just plan your trip around the tides when ya come. Proper planning can make the difference between getting somewhere in fours hours or eight.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't know much about the commercial operations but we are planning some cruising in the area this Summer. We sailed up from Hawaii last Summer and are now in Friday Harbor. It shouldn't take much convincing once she sees the beauty of the San Juans and the Channel Islands. Stop in and say HI if you like. Any excuse for a day on the water. Aloha e komo mai.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*That last part*

means you bring the beer...



vega1860 said:


> I don't know much about the commercial operations but we are planning some cruising in the area this Summer. We sailed up from Hawaii last Summer and are now in Friday Harbor. It shouldn't take much convincing once she sees the beauty of the San Juans and the Channel Islands. Stop in and say HI if you like. Any excuse for a day on the water. Aloha e komo mai.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

You can see photo galleries from our two charters in the San Juans:

2006 Trip

2007 Trip










One my of favorite anchorages was a stern tie in a small bay on the south end of Lummi Island. So quiet...


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> means you bring the beer...


Goes without saying


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Which dock are ya on up at FH?


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

CharlieCobra said:


> Which dock are ya on up at FH?


"G"

The message you have entered is too short. Please enter a message of at least ten characters.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

The Summer Solstace up here is June 20/08 the longest hours of daylight in a day. I prefer July for cruising because it is closer to the Solstace, weather is warmer, and winds are more reliable. Get a copy of the Wagoneer, it will tell you a bit about every spot to visit. The scenery is awsome and so is the sailing, there is a reason for so many boats in this area. Friday Harbor is a must see for a marina stop, Rosario had some interesting history and a presentation at the mansion. Deer harbor was a rustic little stop, Sucia is a jewel and Roche has the mosoleum and Garrison Bay. The San Juans have something for everyone and even more for your wife, do not take no for an anwser, drag her along and she will be forever thankfull in the end. My wife loves it out there.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not to mention, follow the helicopters, and if you see a bunch of power boats with folks on them, they will lead you to one of the two orca pods. usually found in haro straight a bunch too!

marty


----------



## irishmaggie (Mar 10, 2008)

*Do you like crab?*

If you like dungeness crab, then the best time to cruise in the San Juan's is the end of August when crab season is open. You can drop your crab trap at the end of the day before you anchor or tie up to a State Park mooring buoy and check it later. We've had some of the best crab dinners ever. We always keep at least one bottle of cold champagne whenever we cruise in the San Jaun's during crab season. You can head a bit farther north and cruise in the Canadian Gulf Islands where the crab season is open all summer long. Crabs are easy to catch - you just have to have the right equipment and drop the trap at the right time and place based on the current. "How to Catch Crabs" is the best resource book. The info is right on.

Some of my favorite destinations in the San Juans and Gulfs: Spencer Spit; Mud Bay, Blind Bay, Roche Harbor; Reid Harbor; Prevost Harbor; Bedwell Harbor; Patos Island if you are lucky enough to get one of the buoy's there; Sucia Island - Shallow Bay for the best Sunsets and Echo Bay for the best sunrises over Mt. Baker; Rosario Resort; Friday Harbor for an excellent dinner out at the Duck Soup Inn; Deer Harbor; Bedwell Harbor (Canada) and Saltspring Island - Ganges Harbor (Canada); Montiague Harbor (Canada).

The Dreamspeaker cruising guide is excellent.

Have fun and fair winds.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

*San Juan Sailing*

One of the best sailing schools to obrain cer4tification appears to be San Juan Sailing, Bellingham, WA which is also the closest access to Orcas Island.


----------



## PDuckX (Sep 2, 2001)

I had the same questions when we went out there for the first time a couple years ago. I read "Gunkholing the San Juans" and made an "intinerary" that we were going to follow. I found that once we got there, that there was so much to see that it didn't really matter where we went. We would anchor/moor/tie up for the night and look at the charts and the currents over dinner and make a decision for the nexts days location. We now go every year and can see the places we missed the next time. The wife didn't need much convincing after the first hour on the boat.


----------

